# Anybody ever cut carbon arrows without an arrow saw?



## sgt_fischer (Jan 10, 2011)

Just bought my son a bear apprentice 2. I have a bunch of old arrows that i wana cut about 4in off. Just wondering if anybody has ever done it without taking the arrows to a shop to get done? If so what did you use?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Want it bust the carbon unless use a high speed saw


----------



## Mackles (Jul 27, 2012)

sgt_fischer said:


> Just bought my son a bear apprentice 2. I have a bunch of old arrows that i wana cut about 4in off. Just wondering if anybody has ever done it without taking the arrows to a shop to get done? If so what did you use?


There are a few good posts in the DIY section of the forum.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do not try it. For the minimal charge at a shop, it is not worth the risk.


----------



## ryan_thomas06 (Feb 22, 2013)

sgt_fischer said:


> Just bought my son a bear apprentice 2. I have a bunch of old arrows that i wana cut about 4in off. Just wondering if anybody has ever done it without taking the arrows to a shop to get done? If so what did you use?


Before I started buying expensive arrows I would use to cut my own arrows from walmart with a normal saw tooth steak knife..I would start on the edge and just keep rotating the arrow until I could just snap them off at ease and maybe then if it wasn't a perfect cut, I would polish up with apiece of sand paper.....never had a problem with this method...at least with walmart carbon arrows.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

I use a dremel and square the end with a chamfer stone. Works perfect if you know what your doing. I trust nobody though so I was kinda forced to do everything myself


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

A 4 1/2" angle grinder works OK if you do everything right. 

1. Use an 11,000 rpm (minimum) grinder with a very thin cutting disc.
2. Keep the cutting area of the disc perpendicular to the wall of the shaft.
3. Keep the shaft in alignment till the cut is complete.
4. Must have a steady hand or use a jig.
5. Square the ends when done.
6. If you screw up on a carbon shaft throw it away.

Be careful not to cut youth arrows too short. 
The kids grow, but the arrows don't.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Used to use a dremel with thin blade. Take your time and keep the blade level.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I made a small wood block with a v-groove in the edge and cut a slot in it for the blade on my 14" band saw . I clamp the block on the saw's table so that the blade's teeth just peeks out of the block into the v-groove. only exposing about half the teeth's depth in the bottom of the v-groove. I use a 16 tooth metal cutting blade and high blade speed. the block is long enough for a stop to be clamped on one end for shaft length. 
I bump the end of the shaft against the stop and set the shaft onto the blade and roll the shaft in the v to cut it.
I've been cutting them that way, ever since I started using carbon shafts. never had one cut go bad and the cuts are dead square.


----------



## rj47368 (May 22, 2012)

dremel cut a lot of them this way


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Dremel and a g5 asd.


----------



## wvmountaineers (Jan 4, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Dremel and a g5 asd.


This x2


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Absolutely foolish to use anything but an arrow saw.

Not everything can be a DYI. I'm a fan of ******* engineering when I can, but there are many things that require the right tool for the job.....this is one of them.
Besides losing any bit of precision, the only thing that keeps it from being completely unsafe is it's at the point end.
Do yourself a favor and find someone with an arrow saw. Better yet, make the investment....it will last a lifetime for a home user.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

I use a dremel


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

GWFH said:


> Absolutely foolish to use anything but an arrow saw.
> 
> Not everything can be a DYI. I'm a fan of ******* engineering when I can, but there are many things that require the right tool for the job.....this is one of them.
> Besides losing any bit of precision, the only thing that keeps it from being completely unsafe is it's at the point end.
> Do yourself a favor and find someone with an arrow saw. Better yet, make the investment....it will last a lifetime for a home user.


I agree with this there might be a lot of lucky people that use DIY saws but all it takes is one bad cut.My hand is very important part of my body..........:banana:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Dremel and a g5 asd.


Thats what i used to do back before i had a saw.. Worked good


----------



## Professor (Jan 7, 2009)

I duct tape a Dremel to my table saw and use the wood guide clamped to hold the length. I wear safety glasses too.


----------



## JRD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

I use a high speed steel cut off saw, been doing it for years works like a charm!


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I had a guy come into the shop with arrows he cut at home. Said he used a sawzall, looked like it, too! Looked like they were gnawed on by an angry beaver. 

SCFox


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

i cut them in my metal lath , they are squarer then using an arrow saw


----------



## sab323 (May 30, 2003)

Dremel clamped to benchtop. Screw a field point into a block of wood and clamp it to the benchtop. Take nock off arrow, put nock end over FP. Measure to the cut length and clamp dremel with cutoff wheel to bench. Rotate arrow against cutoff wheel. Square up with ASD if you feel the need. This isnt rocket science, guys.


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used a pipe cutter and a file


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

bfelver said:


> i cut them in my metal lath , they are squarer then using an arrow saw


lmao... oh he77... the first time i read that i thought it read "meth lab"

the ASD would be the ticket for any method, particulary when not guaranteed a 90 degee cut


----------



## sgt_fischer (Jan 10, 2011)

Well these arrows are for my son do safety is top priority. I'll just drop a few $ and get em cut with the proper saw. Eventually i'll come up with something that works great but for now its a trip to the bow shop.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

GWFH said:


> Absolutely foolish to use anything but an arrow saw.
> 
> Not everything can be a DYI. I'm a fan of ******* engineering when I can, but there are many things that require the right tool for the job.....this is one of them.
> Besides losing any bit of precision, the only thing that keeps it from being completely unsafe is it's at the point end.
> Do yourself a favor and find someone with an arrow saw. Better yet, make the investment....it will last a lifetime for a home user.


Just because you have no clue how to use easy home tools doesn't make it foolish for people who do know what their doing. If someone cuts themselves with a dremel then you probably shouldn't own one


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Like others...dremel with cutoff wheel. I have a collar I slip over the shaft and lightly snug...cut and clean up with the face of the cutoff wheel. I think my collar is 19/64. Works nicely and no issues with square according to my bh tune.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

GWFH said:


> Absolutely foolish to use anything but an arrow saw.
> 
> Not everything can be a DYI. I'm a fan of ******* engineering when I can, but there are many things that require the right tool for the job.....this is one of them.
> Besides losing any bit of precision, the only thing that keeps it from being completely unsafe is it's at the point end.
> Do yourself a favor and find someone with an arrow saw. Better yet, make the investment....it will last a lifetime for a home user.


I disagree 100%. I can be just as precise and safe with a Dremel and a G5 arrow squaring device as you can with an arrow saw. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

So enlighten me how duct taping a dremel to a bench can give you repeatable results?
Its pretty obvious by these responses that people have no grasp of precision design.
You have no idea of the technical equipment I work with, and what its capable of producing.

But please, go get your hacksaw and your expertise method of how to use it, build up some good test standards.....then convince me how good broadheads fly.

BTW, I wasnt talking about operating safety, my comment was arrow integrity. But I guess we aint talking about reading comprehension now.

Talk about a superior TOOL.




sethro02 said:


> Just because you have no clue how to use easy home tools doesn't make it foolish for people who do know what their doing. If someone cuts themselves with a dremel then you probably shouldn't own one
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

DeepFried said:


> I disagree 100%. I can be just as precise and safe with a Dremel and a G5 arrow squaring device as you can with an arrow saw. :beer::thumbup:


Ok, we can disagree I guess....but thanks for a civil response.
Maybe you should give Sethhole some pointers.


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

I use a 2x4 block of pine then screw a 2x2 steel angle over it nice and square the drill it with a press so my arrow fit the holes tight and measure what I need to cut off and cut against the angle with a grinder using a 1mm disk

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I made my own saw for my shop with a vac attatchment as well to keep the carbon dust out of my lungs, before this I used to just have my friends shoot the uncut arrows at me and I would cut them to size with a samurai sword


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Smart move sgt. If you get more involved in the sport, invest in an arrow saw.


sgt_fischer said:


> Well these arrows are for my son do safety is top priority. I'll just drop a few $ and get em cut with the proper saw. Eventually i'll come up with something that works great but for now its a trip to the bow shop.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have used a high speed dremel to cut shafts for a couple years now with no problems with squareness. Take your time and check the square with an ASD and you are good to go. 
Many will disagree and that's cool, everyone has their own way of doing things. All an arrow saw is basically is a little bit bigger mounted dremel with a squaring device built in.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I use a water cooled diamond wheel tile saw. It is mounted on its own bench, cuts perfect 90deg cuts and the water carries away the dangerous carbon dust. Less than $100 in Australia so probably much less than that in the States. It is also great for tiling.
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=552972


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

always use a high speed cut off saw.


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm left handed!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

My dad used a tube cutter once


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Some of these post crack me up 
People spend 700 + for a bow
150 + on a sight 
75+ on a rest
75+ on arrows 
but wont spend a 125 on a arrow saw that may save them 1000 in medical bills from a arrow going through there hand.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

knight stalker said:


> Some of these post crack me up
> People spend 700 + for a bow
> 150 + on a sight
> 75+ on a rest
> ...


Why would an arrow go through their hand? :noidea:


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Because there taking a chance if their not cutting the arrows with high speed saws on carbon arrows bad cuts can lead to arrow damage after it being shot and if the arrows are not being checked after shooting them theres a chance of the arrow exploding during the shot


----------



## BMWbubba (Apr 22, 2012)

Go to Harbor Freight and buy their high speed 2" saw. I use it to cut all my arrows. 2" Bench Top Cut-Off Saw $32.99


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

GWFH said:


> So enlighten me how duct taping a dremel to a bench can give you repeatable results?
> Its pretty obvious by these responses that people have no grasp of precision design.
> You have no idea of the technical equipment I work with, and what its capable of producing.
> 
> ...


Never said I used duct tape, guess we don't care about reading comprehension . Your one of those over engineering guys who has no mechanical knowledge or common sense, that's fine I'll teach you. High speed wheel goes around, cut arrow, square end of arrow spin arrow with broadhead, if no wobble shoot broadhead


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

GWFH said:


> Ok, we can disagree I guess....but thanks for a civil response.
> Maybe you should give Sethhole some pointers.


It's so cute when you act like a man, I'm sick of people like you that make comments meaning your way or the highway crap. Some of us choose to do everything ourselves because we don't trust pro shops, pretty simple


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

my method requires 2 persons:
you put the arrow in a drill and rotate it one way and you cut the arrow with a grinder with normal 2mm cutting wheel rotating the other way 
they will always be cut square


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Howly crap , i've used a dremel jig to cut thousands of sticks by now - anything from el' cheapo all the way to x10's with great results .... all shafts cut clean and square and i still have all the digits attached .

What is so much better about an arrow saw ? pretty paint job and name brand ? --- it's an oversized hi-speed dremel for crying out loud .


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

of course, there are limits to just how "red neck" you can be about cutting carbon shafts, but you have to remember that manufacturers always have liability at the top of their list when they have no control over what the end user does with their products....... to the point of "cautions" on packages almost sounding like scare tactics. 
you can thank insurance underwriters for that. 
there are many ways they can be cut safely, without having to spend the money for an..."arrow saw". some of us have enough mechanical aptitude to do it ourselves with out an arrow saw, certainly have enough funds to buy one ,but just don't see any reason to, because we can get it done without one.
it doesn't mean we're, "foolish", it means we have an understanding of the importance of cutting them correctly, and can do it without spending the money the industry would like us to spend.. every time we buy something that is.... 'suggested".... by one of those cautions, we are helping that company pay for it's inflated product liability insurance policy and tightening the insurance industry's grip on the control they have on our lives.
the insurance industry would love to have us wander around like sheep, only following the path they want us to.
don't get me wrong here, I have all the insurance that anyone ought to have, just like any other " good sheep" should, .....but, I also have a mind that knows what I need and when the wool is being pulled over my eyes, something the insurance industry thinks no-one has any more.


----------



## PettyBowright (Feb 1, 2014)

I did not realize archery was such an aggressive activity. What if people just do it because its enjoyable.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Sawn hundreds with a carefull hacksawing.tight tape around the shaft prevents splinters and squared with sandpaper and file.

Theyre straight and none has broken in years of use.I do think this age has led us to believe things are more complicated than they are.

Mgfs benefit.Its no more rocket science than tuning a bow, a little less actually.

r.mika


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG! everytime I read one of these threads I want to take a hammer and smack my own hand! The pain would be less! 

First, never, ever, never cut an arrow with anything but an approved arrow saw with a good dust collection system. The dust produced is simply not good for you! Second it is 100% impossible to cut an arrow square even with the best arrow saw on the market. 

The tool behind the arrow squaring device is used to test the actual squareness of arrow shafts. The absolute best you can do with a arrow saw is 5 thousandths out.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

knight stalker said:


> Some of these post crack me up
> People spend 700 + for a bow
> 150 + on a sight
> 75+ on a rest
> ...


^^ I wish that was all my stuff costs. I purchase mine cut and use an ASD or go to the shop for the few others I need cut. I fletch a lot, but don't need to cut that many.
Ches.


----------



## walrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Aluminum...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I use a hobby razor saw and a small meiter box
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Midwest-Pro...619362257?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item5af2ba73d1


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

Harbor freight 6 inch cut off saw and a tile blade and it works great. the saw has a built in clamp too.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

amaze me how hard such a simple operation can be made.

very simple easy way to cut carbon shafts, dremel with thin cut-off wheel snugly clamped in a standard bench vise, and a 2x4 or similar clamped or screwed down to the bench at a strategic distance. drill a 3/8" or 1/2" hole about 1/2" deep at roughly the same height as the dremel wheel, so you can spin the nock end while its held nice and steady. the dremel can be moved in the vise to get the length right. cut shaft 1/8 or so too long.

drill a hole roughly the same diameter as your shaft into a small piece of 2x4 or any board really. lay a fine grit sandpaper, 220g or finer works well, under the block of 2x4, insert cut end of shaft into hole, press down with light pressure and spin shaft between your palms, or fingers. perfectly square shaft, with little to no cost if you have the simple materials laying around. i have heard of some using a drill to spin the shaft, but its unnecessary, and the chuck can crush/damage the shaft. finger pressure is all you need.

i can set both of these rigs up from scratch in less than 5 minutes, spend 2 minutes cutting the shafts, and 5 minutes squaring, checking the end length, and gluing inserts. less than 15 minutes start to finish. minimal cost. minimal tooling. perfect end product.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

another thing i would like to add is that no method will get a shaft cut that is square enough to immediately glue inserts, and shoot broadheads. not with any repeatability anyway. 

like i said, you can make a very crude, simple arrow squaring device for pennies, an will result in arrows that are just as square as ANY arrow squaring device you can buy.

the most important thing to remember when squaring an arrow is... never move the tooling/cutting surface, only spin the shaft. if you try to square a shaft with a file and a jig, by stroking the file.. you cant get it perfectly square. same goes for sandpaper, or any other instrument. *the cutting surface must remain still, while the shaft spins*, you will have a perfectly square shaft end every time. doesnt matter if the cutting surface isnt square to the shaft, and it doesnt matter if the shaft doesnt stay steady when you spin it. it can lean, it can wobble, it can chatter, it can bounce, whatever. it will still end up square.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

Screw it just use a hatchet, it would probably work about as good as some of the crap I've read on the thread lol. I'll keep using a proper arrow saw for the same reason I don't use a hammer to pound in screws


----------



## knighthawk1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Chuck Norris bites my arrows to length.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I have to agree...its not the bad cut I worry about, its the hidden damage to the arrow.... However, I have made jigs for all kinds of things from metal cutting to welding and having seen the way in which some archery stores cut arrows I can see why people do it themselves....


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

knighthawk1 said:


> Chuck Norris bites my arrows to length.


lol


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

I just ended up picking up an arrow saw for $100. Saves me time on the DIY projects


----------



## knighthawk1 (Apr 5, 2014)

You paid for them. I say cut them how you want.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

JRD84 said:


> I use a high speed steel cut off saw, been doing it for years works like a charm!


Ditto, never had a problem. I square both ends with an ASD afterward irregardless of what the arrows were cut with.


----------

